# NAPLES KISS THE SEA



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Naples*
















*Naples by night*
















*Naples Gulf*









*Panorama sul Golfo*









*Nisida*
















*Bagnoli*
















*The Gulf*









*A terrace for America's Cup*









*A terrace for America's Cup*









*A Castle on the sea*

















*Ships*









*Vesuvio*









*Vesuvio*









*A Castle on the sea*


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Naples looks fascinating. City looks great with Vesuvio in the background. For sure worth to visit.
I heard it isn't so safe place. Is it true?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*View
*
















*Night*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*San Gregorio Armeno*
















*Presepi*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Castel dell'ovo*









*Inside the castle*























*The castle at night*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Maschio Angioino*
















*Details*


----------



## robbytheguy (Jun 9, 2006)

It's safe enough, depending on where you stay. I spent two months there in a hotel right on the water, and had no problems walking around.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful city at night!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

and I kiss Naples :lol: I adore that city and I never have problems there...


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

I love it!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Ursyn said:


> Naples looks fascinating. City looks great with Vesuvio in the background. For sure worth to visit.
> I heard it isn't so safe place. Is it true?


Mostly not, although a bit of caution is needed in certain areas. Its crime rates are lower than those of a number of popular European cities, not to mention that in North America would be among the 5 safest.


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures, just beautifully taken. Great work!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome scenes , very impressive !


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Naples has so much opportunity to be one of the worlds great cities. The coastline, especially in it's metropolitan area is one of the most beautiful and spectacular in the world. Head down to Sorrento or Amalfi and you would be amazed at the scenery.

Unfortunately, Naples is one of those cities with such a bad reputation. I am not saying it's bad, but it's international reputation suggests that. Problems with crime, being dirty and run down etc. Though I have heard that the city has been working hard to change this reputation. 

What it needs is some modern visions like Valencia. This could do wonders to change the impressions of the city.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Justme said:


> I think Naples has so much opportunity to be one of the worlds great cities. The coastline, especially in it's metropolitan area is one of the most beautiful and spectacular in the world. Head down to Sorrento or Amalfi and you would be amazed at the scenery.
> 
> Unfortunately, Naples is one of those cities with such a bad reputation. I am not saying it's bad, but it's international reputation suggests that. Problems with crime, being dirty and run down etc. Though I have heard that the city has been working hard to change this reputation.
> 
> What it needs is some modern visions like Valencia. This could do wonders to change the impressions of the city.


iQuote!

It is a city that has soooo much to offer, but it's reputation is soooo bad worldwide...and all the Costiera Sorrentina? the coast is simply unique!going down also Palermo(there is also for Sicily a 3d) and Sicily are wonderful!

they need to do something concrete to promote the tourism, more efficient marketing.
that's a shame.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Justme said:


> I think Naples has so much opportunity to be one of the worlds great cities. The coastline, especially in it's metropolitan area is one of the most beautiful and spectacular in the world. Head down to Sorrento or Amalfi and you would be amazed at the scenery.
> 
> Unfortunately, Naples is one of those cities with such a bad reputation. I am not saying it's bad, but it's international reputation suggests that. Problems with crime, being dirty and run down etc. Though I have heard that the city has been working hard to change this reputation.
> 
> What it needs is some modern visions like Valencia. This could do wonders to change the impressions of the city.


Yes it's true, Naples has a bad reputation. The problem is that Naples has the highest people density of Europe. Too much people in a small zone. Another big problem is "Camorra"... that is like mafia.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*There are also good and safe zones*
















*The rich quarter*
















*The liberty zone*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Lion King*









*Rosso Pompeiano*









*Stairway*









*Ancient columns*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Naples looks cool!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Some stunning photos here. It really shows what great sights and future this city has.


----------

